# 454 Casull questions.



## RLFaler (Jan 13, 2010)

I have a .454 on the way (Taurus Ragin Bull) and am a wee bit  nervous regarding the recoil.  I've shot .480 ruger which I am quite comfortable with, and i've fire .510 and .475 Linebaugh that I am OK with.  Any thoughts on how this one compares? I've heard some say the difference is snap vs. push with the .454.


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 13, 2010)

It has a nice kick.  I would recommend two hands until you get the hang of it.  It will also depend on what load you are shooting.


----------



## Craig Knight (Jan 13, 2010)

Its going to have a little bit of recoil but its still a one hander gun. If you you have doubts then hang on with 2, It does however have the sudden snap instead of a push. Get used to it then load her up with some Buffalo bore loads. Then it gets really snappy on the wrists.


----------



## Rusty Shakleford (Jan 14, 2010)

start with hot .45's until you get comfortable with the pistol


----------



## G Duck (Jan 14, 2010)

Just got one myself, all i can say, if you find some ammo, buy all you can. Only regret is the avail. of ammo.  I dont know what to compare it to, it is the largest cal. handgun I have shot. It was not as bad as I had imagined


----------



## TreeFrog (Jan 14, 2010)

I shot one a few times while in Alaska.  I normally carried a .44 mag but my buddy had a .454.  They're pretty tough but normally the longer barrels add enough weight that they aren't that bad to shoot.  I normally use both hands (for accuracy and support) but I could handle it with one.  It has noticably more recoil than a .44 mag if you shoot the two back to back but when a bear comes charging your way you typically don't think about the recoil.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jan 15, 2010)

Load it up, hold on and pull the trigger...  

Here is my 2010 Bear Hunting Backup -


----------



## T.P. (Jan 15, 2010)

Back in the early 90's I purchased an ssp 91 in 30.06. Killed quite a few deer with it after I learned how to shoot it. HOLD WITH BOTH HANDS, TAKE CAREFUL AIM, SQEEZE TRIGGER, WALK 8 FEET BEHIND YOU ,PICK UP YOUR GUN, GO BACK, SIT DOWN AND SHOOT AGAIN. Really ain't that bad when you realize it's not going to hurt you.


----------



## dertiedawg (Jan 15, 2010)

Marlin_444 said:


> Load it up, hold on and pull the trigger...
> 
> Here is my 2010 Bear Hunting Backup -



YOU GOT IT!!!  Alright!! Can't wait to check it out. How is it compared to the 460... is it gonna knock my hat off too?!


----------



## dgr416 (Jan 15, 2010)

*454 questions*

I can usually shoot up to 60 rounds of full power 454 in one day in my 454 Ruger with a 7.5" barrel.Its not the funnest thing to shoot but its not the worst either.I put the new hogue grips that the Alaskan model has on it and use past shooting gloves.I have shot mine about 400 times and I will keep shooting it.Its really a 3.5 pound 45-70 so it does kick.I am thinking of having my Ruger 454s ported.Yep I bought two of them.Dont get a 480 Its going to disapear and you can shoot nothing else in it.A 454 you can shoot 45lc in in also.I have yet to do so in my 454s yet but I will .Its my Alaska insurance policy and is the littlest thing I will even try to shoot a Grizzley with .


----------



## eagle-eye (Jan 17, 2010)

*454 400gn WFNGC Hardcast*

I've hunted with my Super RedHawk for 10 years.. Unless I am hunting big or dangerous game out west I shoot Hot loaded 45LC.

 Here in GA For both Deer and Hog I don't see why you would need the 454 other than just personal preferences. 

For deer I like either the 260gn +P 45lc loads from Georgia Arms or the 300gn Controlled Exp. JHP from Double Tap, for Hogs I like to use Double Tap 45LC +P 335gr. WFNGC Hardcast load..  Drops hogs in their tracks!! 

Buffalo Boar makes good ammo for the 454, but if hunting Moose, Brown bear, even elk with my handgun I prefer Double Tap Ammunition, they are the only manufacture that makes a 400gn hardcast load for the 454 and I can tell you it's the baddest of the bad for 454. Until you have fired the 454  400gn +P hardcast load you have not felt hard recoil!!

The Double Tap 400gn WFNGC has 1400fps! and is the deepest penetrating load made for the 454 Casull by any manufacture.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 20, 2010)

I have a 6" freedom arms in 454; however, I have only shot my handloads thru it. Normally use 300-325grn. hard cast bullets and never saw the need to push them real hard on the critters, including hogs, we shoot around here. They don't have to be wide open to be very effective, providing one pokes a hole in the right spot.


----------



## RLFaler (Jan 28, 2010)

Anyone use the Hornady in 260 or 300 grain? Its the only ammo I can find. I bought both.


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 28, 2010)

RLFaler said:


> Anyone use the Hornady in 260 or 300 grain? Its the only ammo I can find. I bought both.



Yes, I use the Hornady "Custom" in 300GR copper jacketed flat nose and the hollow point.  GREAT ammo.


----------



## dgr416 (Jan 28, 2010)

*454 casull*

I only use the 300 Hornady xtp bullets in my 454.I love them.I would not use those 400 gr plus p loads in a tarus or Ruger 454.I load my own besause its way cheaper.I use Winchester 296 powder and those 300 gr Hornady bullets and small Rifle Primers CCi or Winchester if I can find them.I have had awesome luck with these.


----------



## will hunt 4 food (Jan 30, 2010)

I hand load with 300gr XTP mags, my gun loves them or I'd shoot the 260. The compensator on the Taurus works great. I don't have a problem at all with the recoil, BUT wear ear plugs and muffs.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jan 30, 2010)

dgr416 said:


> I only use the 300 Hornady xtp bullets in my 454.I love them. .I load my own besause its way cheaper.I use Winchester 296 powder and those 300 gr Hornady bullets and small Rifle Primers CCi or Winchester if I can find them.I have had awesome luck with these.


 
Cool!


----------

